# Angelutensilien von LIDL



## 42er barsch (7. März 2014)

hi.

ab DO. 13.03. gibts bei lidl wieder angelgerät.

ich werde bei den sortimentstaschen nochmal zuschlagen

http://www.lidl.de/de/Strecke-machen-ab-13-03


----------



## Ein_Angler (7. März 2014)

*AW: Angelutensilien von LIDL*

Musst du aber online bestellen, in den Filialen werden die nicht verkauft, selbige gilt auch für Knicklichter.


----------



## Eichelfritte (7. März 2014)

*AW: Angelutensilien von LIDL*

Taugt der Fish Finder von denen was? Bin schon länger am überlegen, sowas zu holen.


----------



## 42er barsch (7. März 2014)

*AW: Angelutensilien von LIDL*

warum sollten die in diesem jahr nicht in den filialen verkauft werden?

ich habe bisher alle in unserem lidl vor ort gekauft.


----------



## Vanner (7. März 2014)

*AW: Angelutensilien von LIDL*



Ein_Angler schrieb:


> Musst du aber online bestellen, in den Filialen werden die nicht verkauft, selbige gilt auch für Knicklichter.



Sind im neuen Prospekt drin, man kann das also meist auch im Laden kaufen. Weiter Sachen sind aber nur Online verfügbar, z. B. Rutenfutterale.


----------



## zanderzone (7. März 2014)

*AW: Angelutensilien von LIDL*



Eichelfritte schrieb:


> Taugt der Fish Finder von denen was? Bin schon länger am überlegen, sowas zu holen.



Is ein Echo von Lowrance! Warum sollte es nix taugen? Der Preis ist in Ordnung, aber auch nicht günstiger, also anders wo!


----------



## Trollwut (7. März 2014)

*AW: Angelutensilien von LIDL*

Knicklichter nutz ich seit Jahren. Die Leuchtdauer is zwar nich optimal, aber wenn man die im sommer gegen 22.30 knickt halten sie schon bis morgens um 04.30.
Dafür sin sie eben unschlagbar billig


----------



## wobbler68 (7. März 2014)

*AW: Angelutensilien von LIDL*

Hallo

Ich nutze die Roten Knickies fürs fischen in geringer tiefe(0,4-1,5m).
Die Blauen kommen an die Ruten spitze beim Grundangeln.

Seit 2009 habe ich die Freilaufrolle.Läuft immer noch wie am ersten Tag.Und die ist jedes Jahr min.150 mal im Einsatz.
Für unter 20 € kein schlechter Kauf.


----------



## Blauzahn (7. März 2014)

*AW: Angelutensilien von LIDL*

Am geilsten ist das hier...







Das ist die ultimative Stationärbaitcastcombo :m
Musste heut beim Feierabendkäffchen schon herzhaft lachen, als ich die, auf dem Rücken kurbelnde "Statio" im Flyer sah.


----------



## Ralufragnar (7. März 2014)

*AW: Angelutensilien von LIDL*

Die Schnur hatte sich um den ersten Ring geschlungen und der Angler wurde just in diesem Moment abgelichtet mit Stationärrolle nach oben zeigend 
Welcher Angler trägt kein Hundehalstuch ?
Ich bin froh das jetzt ein Paladin Set angeboten wird. 
Es gibt Sets ohne Gewichtangaben auf den Schwimmern; das war nicht so cool, da man diese zuerst mühevoll einzeln ausbleien und testen musste.


----------



## Pippa (7. März 2014)

*AW: Angelutensilien von LIDL*

Weiß jemand, was das für 'ne Schnur ist? Muss ja ordentlich sein, wenn sie beim Discounter teurer ist als 'ne PP ;+


----------



## 42er barsch (8. März 2014)

*AW: Angelutensilien von LIDL*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Am geilsten ist das hier...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




bei uns hier sehe ich täglich mindestens einen, der SO mit seinem gerät hantiert#d#q


----------



## u-see fischer (8. März 2014)

*AW: Angelutensilien von LIDL*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> .....Das ist die ultimative Stationärbaitcastcombo :m
> Musste heut beim Feierabendkäffchen schon herzhaft lachen, als ich die, auf dem Rücken kurbelnde "Statio" im Flyer sah.



Zu meiner Jugendzeit gabs das häufiger, damals haben fast alle Linkshänder die Rute/Rolle so gehalten, Stationärrollen für Linkshand gabs nicht bzw. waren teuer.

Allerdings zeugt das Bild von Dilettantismus. #q


----------



## BERND2000 (8. März 2014)

*AW: Angelutensilien von LIDL*



wobbler68 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich nutze die Roten Knickies fürs fischen in geringer tiefe(0,4-1,5m).
> Die Blauen kommen an die Ruten spitze beim Grundangeln.
> ...



 Die Knicklichter habe ich schlicht verschenkt...ich möchte die Dinger halt auch sehen können.
 Die roten und blauen sind eher was für ein Geburtstagspräsent.
 Ich habe aber auch nie erlebt das Aale sich an den helleren störten, auch nicht, wenn es 30cm tief war.

 Die F.L Rollen habe ich auch, wurden beim ersten mal meine ich später für 12,99 verkauft, ...selbst bei meinen Umgang, sind noch alle in Ordnung.
 Für Aal wirklich nicht schlecht.

 Die Boxen sind nicht schlecht, die Kleinteile na ja, aber bei den geb. Haken werde ich wohl wieder meinen Jahresbedarf einkaufen....für Köfi`s.


----------



## simmi321 (8. März 2014)

*AW: Angelutensilien von LIDL*

Oha, mich wundert das mal ein discountertread nicht zerissen wird.
Naja bis auf die BC


----------



## zokker (8. März 2014)

*AW: Angelutensilien von LIDL*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Die Knicklichter habe ich schlicht verschenkt...ich möchte die Dinger halt auch sehen können. Da hilft eine Brille. |bigeyes
> Ich habe aber auch nie erlebt das Aale sich an den helleren störten, auch nicht, wenn es 30cm tief war.


Muß ich Dir zustimmen. Angel mal schön mit den gelben Brennstäben im flachen Wasser weiter. Bleibt mehr Aal für die anderen übrig.


----------



## wobbler68 (8. März 2014)

*AW: Angelutensilien von LIDL*

Hallo

@BERND2000
Die Knicklichter habe ich schlicht verschenkt...ich möchte die Dinger halt auch sehen können.
Die roten und blauen sind eher was für ein Geburtstagspräsent.
Ich habe aber auch nie erlebt das Aale sich an den helleren störten, auch nicht, wenn es 30cm tief war.

Ich fische Nachts nicht nur auf Aal.
Es gibt da noch einige andere scheue bzw. leckere Gesellen, die da unterwegs sind.
Bachforellen,Döbel,Barben,Zander,Hecht,Schleien oder Karpfen.:q

Grade die ersten 3 Nachts,in der Weser,im Knöchel tiefen Wasser zu fangen.|rolleyes
Da sind die roten Knickis den gelben überlegen..


----------



## Bassey (8. März 2014)

*AW: Angelutensilien von LIDL*

Die Umhängetasche (nur Online) und die Bissanzeiger (dieses mal nicht im Sortiment) habe ich auch heute noch (ich glaube 2009 gekauft) im Einsatz. Die Bissanzeiger sind nach wie vor Top und die Tasche ist auch nicht kaputt zu bekommen!


----------



## Kneto (8. März 2014)

*AW: Angelutensilien von LIDL*

Abend.

Norma hat ab kommenden Mittwoch auch wieder solche Angebote. :q

http://norma-online.de/_d_/_angebote_/_ab-mittwoch,-12.03._/_petri-heil!_/

MfG Kneto


----------



## Kaka (8. März 2014)

*AW: Angelutensilien von LIDL*

Hat jemand die Funktionshose von norma? Taugt die was?


----------



## Anfaenger01 (8. März 2014)

*AW: Angelutensilien von LIDL*

Kann jemand etwas zu der 4,20 m Allroundrute sagen? Persönlich hab ich die Karpfen- und Spinnrute im Einsatz und bin eigentlich damit zufrieden.


----------



## FaXe7 (9. März 2014)

*AW: Angelutensilien von LIDL*

Guten Mittag liebes Forum,

ich habe meine Fischerprüfung frisch bestanden und bin noch auf der Suche nach Zubehör, bei welchem ich denke, dass ich es brauchen werde =)! Deswegen stellte sich mir die Frage, ob das Zubehör bei LIDL/Norma etwas taugt. 

Speziell wollte ich da nach dem Bissanzeiger bzw. diesem Rutenhalter nachfragen. Ich finde leider bei Norma das Prospekt nicht online und kann den Rutenhalter nicht verlinken . 
/Edit Das Norma Angebot gibt es ab Mittwoch den 12.3.2014. Ich dachte das Angebot  gilt ab Montag. 

Der Teleskop Rutenhalter von LIDL
http://www.lidl.de/de/Strecke-machen-ab-13-03-/CRIVIT-Teleskoprutenhalter

Der Teleskop  Rutenhalter von Noma 
http://www.norma-online.de/_a_/_ang...2-91190_?PHPSESSID=jpnc8ae7bd4l05rd9201n549l6

Der Bissanzeiger von Norma 
http://www.norma-online.de/_a_/_ang...2-91186_?PHPSESSID=jpnc8ae7bd4l05rd9201n549l6

Ansonsten wollte ich noch fragen, ob der Unterfang Kescher etwas taugt oder ob man lieber gleich mehr in einen ordentlichen investieren sollte. Diese gibt es entweder bei LIDL oder bei Norma. 

Da ich das letzte mal vor 10 Jahren geangelt habe, muss ich erstmal schauen ob es sich zu einer Passion entwickelt ^^. 

Liebe Grüße 

Jannis


----------



## antonio (9. März 2014)

*AW: Angelutensilien von LIDL*

bei den bißanzeigern machst du nichts verkehrt. ebenso bei den taschen.
kescher mußt du dir angucken und anfassen obs was taugt.
von diesen angebotenen sets laß lieber die finger.

antonio


----------



## FaXe7 (9. März 2014)

*AW: Angelutensilien von LIDL*

Vielen Dank Antonio für die Antwort ! Das mit den Sets habe ich hier schon gelesen und werde denke ich heute noch im "Jungangler" Berreich fragen, ob die Ruten/Rollen, welche mir von ehemaligen Anglern geschenkt worden sind noch etwas taugen. 

Was macht den eher einen Sinn, ein Rutenhalter oder dieser elektronische Bissanzeiger?


----------



## antonio (9. März 2014)

*AW: Angelutensilien von LIDL*

kommt drauf an wie du angeln willst.
aber fürn 10er nen bißanzeiger mit teleskopstab wirst du so schnell nicht finden.
und ob du den bißanzeiger auch mal nicht einschaltest nen rutenhalter ist es trotzdem.

antonio


----------



## FaXe7 (9. März 2014)

*AW: Angelutensilien von LIDL*

Das stimmt allerdings. Mein Gedanke war auch, dass man für 10€ nichts falsch machen kann =)! Dann werde ich es mir beides mal anschauen.


----------



## Bassattack (9. März 2014)

*AW: Angelutensilien von LIDL*



wobbler68 schrieb:


> Ich habe aber auch nie erlebt das Aale sich an den helleren störten, auch nicht, wenn es 30cm tief war.



Hallo wobbler68,
wieso sollten sich die Aale auch vor hellen Knick-Lichter fürchten??|kopfkrat

In Spanien  am Ebro werden jedes Jahr Glassaal Reusen mit Lampen und Autobatterie ausgellegt,und darin finden sich oftmals nicht nur Glassaale sondern auch schöne ausgewachsene Aale.

Das Aale helles Licht scheuen ist ein Mythos.:q
Gruß Mario


----------



## FaXe7 (9. März 2014)

*AW: Angelutensilien von LIDL*



antonio schrieb:


> bei den bißanzeigern machst du nichts verkehrt. ebenso bei den taschen.
> kescher mußt du dir angucken und anfassen obs was taugt.
> von diesen angebotenen sets laß lieber die finger.
> 
> antonio




Ich hätte noch eine Frage bezüglich der Taschen. Hast du mit einer dieser Taschen schon Erfahrung? 

Es gibt ja unterschiedliche "Versionen"

Entweder diese Tasche 

http://www.lidl.de/de/Strecke-machen-ab-13-03-/CRIVIT-OUTDOOR-Angelzubehoertasche 

oder diese Kombination aus Tasche und Rucksack

http://www.lidl.de/de/Taschen-Rucksaecke/PALADIN-Angeltasche-Spezial-Back-Bag 

Alternativ gibt es noch eine bei Norma 

http://www.norma-online.de/_a_/_ang...2-91183_?PHPSESSID=jpnc8ae7bd4l05rd9201n549l6

Liebe Grüße

Jannis


----------



## Kaka (9. März 2014)

*AW: Angelutensilien von LIDL*

Die Taschen sind klasse. Egal ob Lidl oder norma.


----------



## wobbler68 (9. März 2014)

*AW: Angelutensilien von LIDL*

Hallo


Das 3-Bein von Lidl habe ich auch. Anstatt eines Beutels binde ich da einen Eimer mit Wasser daran.Hände waschen muss man ja öfter  und das Wasser nicht erst mit schleppen.
Grade bei Untergründen wo man nicht in die Erde kommt ist er unverzichtbar.:q#6

 @Bassattack

Ich weiß nicht wo du das bei mir gelesen hast?

Aus Beitrag 17
Ich fische Nachts nicht nur auf Aal.
Es gibt da noch einige andere scheue bzw. leckere Gesellen, die da unterwegs sind.
Bachforellen,Döbel,Barben,Zander,Hecht,Schleien oder Karpfen.

Grade die ersten 3 Nachts,in der Weser,im Knöchel tiefen Wasser zu fangen.
Da sind die roten Knickis den gelben überlegen..


----------



## dosenelch (10. März 2014)

*AW: Angelutensilien von LIDL*

Hat sonst noch wer Erfahrung mit den Freilaufrollen gemacht?

http://www.lidl.de/de/Angelrollen/CRIVIT-OUTDOOR-Angelfreilaufrolle


----------



## Pano (11. März 2014)

*AW: Angelutensilien von LIDL*

Die Taschen sind wirklich Top. Habe meine nun auch schon seit 4 oder 5 Jahren. Überlege mir noch eine zuzulegen.

So eine Freilaufrolle habe ich mir leider auch vor ein paar Jahren geholt. Naja, die Schnurverlegung war miserabel. Daher habe ich sie gleich nach ein paar mal fischen verkauft. Die Freilauffunktion war aber eigentlich in ordnung.


----------



## exstralsunder (11. März 2014)

*AW: Angelutensilien von LIDL*



dosenelch schrieb:


> Hat sonst noch wer Erfahrung mit den Freilaufrollen gemacht?
> 
> http://www.lidl.de/de/Angelrollen/CRIVIT-OUTDOOR-Angelfreilaufrolle



Kann nichts schlechtes drüber sagen.
Hab meine jetzt das vierte Jahr. Immer noch ruhiger Lauf, sauberes aufspulen und die Freilauffunktion funktioniert auch.
Ich hab sie mir ursprünglich mal fürs Heringsangeln gekauft (ist ja jedes Jahr im Frühjahr bei Lidl im Angebot)
Ich wollte mir meine Rollen nicht mit den Schuppen verkleben. Dafür reichts völlig-dachte ich mir. Inzwischen hab ich sie das vierte Jahr und sie hat so manch Dorsch und Karpfen zuverlässig aus dem Wasser geholt.

ach und wenn du mal Tante Google nach folgenden Suchbegriffen befragst, bist du schlauer: :g Sänger "Ultra Tec Runner".


----------



## dosenelch (11. März 2014)

*AW: Angelutensilien von LIDL*



exstralsunder schrieb:


> Kann nichts schlechtes drüber sagen.
> Hab meine jetzt das vierte Jahr. Immer noch ruhiger Lauf, sauberes aufspulen und die Freilauffunktion funktioniert auch.
> Ich hab sie mir ursprünglich mal fürs Heringsangeln gekauft (ist ja jedes Jahr im Frühjahr bei Lidl im Angebot)
> Ich wollte mir meine Rollen nicht mit den Schuppen verkleben. Dafür reichts völlig-dachte ich mir. Inzwischen hab ich sie das vierte Jahr und sie hat so manch Dorsch und Karpfen zuverlässig aus dem Wasser geholt.
> ...





Wie jetzt? Ist das im Prinzip die gleiche Rolle wie die von Lidl?


----------



## Dakarangus (11. März 2014)

*AW: Angelutensilien von LIDL*

das würde mich überhaupt nicht wundern.

Wenn du ein paar tausend stück abnimmst kannst du dir auf viele China-Rollen dein Markenlabel drauf machen lassen, viele sind baugleich.

Das eine alte Firma in ihrer Schmiede tolle Rollen entwickelt ist schon lange vergangenheit.


----------



## Fattony (11. März 2014)

*AW: Angelutensilien von LIDL*

Bei mir ist der Tragegurt der Tasche nach 2 Jahren abgebrochen |gr:

Hätte ihn wohl nicht als Seil benutzen sollen um den Kübel die Böschung runterzubringen und mit Wasser anzufüllen #d


----------



## exstralsunder (11. März 2014)

*AW: Angelutensilien von LIDL*



dosenelch schrieb:


> Wie jetzt? Ist das im Prinzip die gleiche Rolle wie die von Lidl?




nicht nur im Prinzip

 Wobei ich mir ziemlich sicher bin, dass die Spro  - Freilaufrolle - Necton LCS , mit kleinen optischen Veränderungen ebenfalls die Gleiche Rolle ist.


----------



## davidbj1979 (11. März 2014)

*AW: Angelutensilien von LIDL*



dosenelch schrieb:


> Hat sonst noch wer Erfahrung mit den Freilaufrollen gemacht?
> 
> http://www.lidl.de/de/Angelrollen/CRIVIT-OUTDOOR-Angelfreilaufrolle



 ich fische seit 3 Jahren diese Rollen kann absolut nichts Schlechtes darüber sagen ich nehme diese zum leichtem pilken zum Brandungsangeln in ufernähe und zum Aalangeln in der Elbe auch ist mir schon eine in die Ostsee gefallen da schleift nix die 5000 er gut für schweres angeln die 3000er fürs fischen mit der feederute im see auch der freilauft tut was er soll und das ziehmlich gut auch die angebotenen schnüre gehen in ordnung also von mir klare Kaufempfehlung da macht man nix verkehrt #6


----------



## Windelwilli (11. März 2014)

*AW: Angelutensilien von LIDL*

Habe auch zwei 5000er seit 3 Jahren.
Habe bisher auch nix zu meckern.


----------



## DonaufischerHans (11. März 2014)

*AW: Angelutensilien von LIDL*



> Wenn du ein paar tausend stück abnimmst kannst du dir auf viele  China-Rollen dein Markenlabel drauf machen lassen, viele sind baugleich.


Jep, nur dass sie je nach Label auch durchaus mal bisschen mehr kosten können |supergri

Die Rollen sind Spitze für die Klasse ! Für 17,95€ bei Lidl gekauft, lagen schon paarmal im Dreck und sind nach Jahren immer noch einwandfrei! Bissanzeiger auch i. O. für das Geld, funktionieren gut.

Ruten, Angelsets, Schnur usw. eher Note 4-5 würd ich sagen. für einfachere Sachen taugen die aber schon...

Zubehör wie Rodpot, Wathose, Angelfutteral usw. nicht schlecht, hab aber mittlerweile fürs gleiche Geld schon was besseres gefunden (MIVARDI, Silstar/Eurostar usw...)


Absolut schlecht waren die Einzelhaken letztes Jahr, einzelne weich wie Blumendraht ! Gefährlich wurde es, als meinem Kumpel ein Knicklicht geplatzt ist und ihm dass enthaltene Wasserstoffperoxid ins Auge spritze! Höllische Schmerzen aber glimpflich ausgegangen (hätte blind werden können). Wehe sowas passiert bei Kindern!! Sollte man nicht zu sich sonder von sich weg knicken.

Gruß, Hans


----------



## dosenelch (11. März 2014)

*AW: Angelutensilien von LIDL*

Scheinen also für den aufgerufenen Kurs nicht schlecht zu sein. Meine Überlegung ging in die Richtung, ob die angebotenen 3000er wohl für's Grundangeln auf Forellen taugen (dann mit dünnerer Schnur) oder für diesen Zweck doch nicht so optimal sind.


----------



## Rannebert (11. März 2014)

*AW: Angelutensilien von LIDL*

Ich bin jetzt auch am überlegen, ob ich da mal zugreife.
Normalerweise seh ich sowas ja immer skeptisch. Günstig vom Discounter geht ja selten lange gut, aber entweder halten sich diejenigen, die mit den Rollen schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht haben dezent im Hintergrund, oder man kann hier doch für kleines Geld brauchbare Ausrüstung kaufen....

Wenn LIDL jetzt auch noch Bissanzeiger hätte, wärs perfekt. Aber der nächste Norma ist viel zu weit weg.


----------



## jackdaniels66909 (12. März 2014)

*AW: Angelutensilien von LIDL*

Morgen!

Kurze Frage an alle, die die Bissanzeiger von Norma haben: ist die Sensibilität einstellbar? Bei Norma auf der Seite steht, dass man die Empfindlichkeit verstellen könne, aber bei 10€ für so einen Piepser kaum vorstellbar |bigeyes

Merci,

Dennis


----------



## phirania (12. März 2014)

*AW: Angelutensilien von LIDL*

Bei   10 Euro kannst du nichts verkehrt machen......


----------



## davidbj1979 (12. März 2014)

*AW: Angelutensilien von LIDL*



jackdaniels66909 schrieb:


> Morgen!
> 
> Kurze Frage an alle, die die Bissanzeiger von Norma haben: ist die Sensibilität einstellbar? Bei Norma auf der Seite steht, dass man die Empfindlichkeit verstellen könne, aber bei 10€ für so einen Piepser kaum vorstellbar |bigeyes
> 
> ...



Hab auch ein für den preis weiss jetzt aber nicht ob der von Norma ist die empfindlichkeit lässt sich auf jedenfall regulieren


----------



## antonio (12. März 2014)

*AW: Angelutensilien von LIDL*



jackdaniels66909 schrieb:


> Morgen!
> 
> Kurze Frage an alle, die die Bissanzeiger von Norma haben: ist die Sensibilität einstellbar? Bei Norma auf der Seite steht, dass man die Empfindlichkeit verstellen könne, aber bei 10€ für so einen Piepser kaum vorstellbar |bigeyes
> 
> ...



so wie die aussehen sind es die selben, die es beim lidl gab.
ja die sensibilität ist einstellbar.auch wenn du es dir nicht vorstellen kannst.
und langlebig sind sie auch.

antonio


----------



## labralehn (12. März 2014)

*AW: Angelutensilien von LIDL*

Auch wenn ein Bissanzeiger mal nicht mehr funktioniert, so kann man ihn noch prima verwenden. Ich verwende defekte Bisanzeiger als Rutenablage. Dadurch, dass die Schnur auf Rollen läuft und nicht, wie bei normalen Rutenhaltern, eingeklemmt wird, sind die Bissanzeiger als Rutenhalter weiterhin verwendbar. Das Gewinde ist das gleiche, wie bei den Rutenhaltern.


----------



## zokker (12. März 2014)

*AW: Angelutensilien von LIDL*

Bei normalen rutenhaltern klemmt auch nix. Alte pieper als rutenhalter? Ne ist mir zu schwer.


----------



## joedreck (12. März 2014)

*AW: Angelutensilien von LIDL*

gibt solche und solche rutenhalter. Ich hab auch noch zwei Stück, die keine kerbe für den freien schnurlauf haben. Die Nehm ich dann für den Griff. Würde aber keine alten bissanzeiger nehmen


----------



## zokker (12. März 2014)

*AW: Angelutensilien von LIDL*

Die ohne kerbe sind ja auch für hinten.


----------



## Fattony (12. März 2014)

*AW: Angelutensilien von LIDL*

War grad bei Norma und habe zugeschlagen 

Die Mittagspause musste dafür herhalten.

3x die Rolle in MT-30 (kleine)
1x die Tasche
2x die Knicklichter

Im Gegensatz zur alten Lidl-Tasche macht man die nun von vorne auf und nicht von oben +
2 Klebepads zur Raumeinteilung sind dabei.(extra Tasche oben) +
Gesamte Aufteilung der Tasche find ich nun besser+
Vorne angenähte Halterungen für Banksticks ++


Material fühlt sich dünner an, bisschen ausgefranst -
Tragegurt deutlich zu kurz (ok bin auch 1.92), trotzdem -
Die 2 kleinen Boxen für die Seitentaschen sind nicht mehr dabei -

Zu den Rollen sag ich nix, das soll ein Experte machen

Bissanzeiger: Ton, Lautstärke und Sensibilität kann man einstellen #6
Sets: Finger weg
3 Bein - ok
Räucherofen - nicht angeguckt

Fotos und Kurzbericht von der Tasche kommen Heute vllt noch rein!


----------



## joedreck (12. März 2014)

*AW: Angelutensilien von LIDL*



zokker schrieb:


> Die ohne kerbe sind ja auch für hinten.




UPS |thinkerg:


----------



## Welpi (12. März 2014)

*AW: Angelutensilien von LIDL*



zokker schrieb:


> Die ohne kerbe sind ja auch für hinten.



Na wenn das mal der Ferkelfander liest... |supergri|supergri


----------



## Storm (12. März 2014)

*AW: Angelutensilien von LIDL*

Kann jemand  ewas über den Crivit Teleskoprutenhalter sagen? Schrott oder man kann es verwenden? Nicht das es nach einer Benutzung auseinander geht. 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fattony (12. März 2014)

*AW: Angelutensilien von LIDL*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Aus meiner Erfahrung: Müll. Schlechte Schnurverlegung, miserabel verarbeitet und schnell im Arxxx.
> 
> Da es unschlagbar gute und langlebige Freiläufer bereits unter 50 Öcken gibt,  liegt die Empfehlung auf der Hand... Sonst kauft man zweimal...



Hast du die Rollen jemals in der Hand gehalten? Sonst sagt deine Erfahrung hier nämlich nix aus.

Da denk ich nur an Udo´s YAD Yaris Karpfenruten - 20,- / STK und das halbe Board war begeistert von deren Qualität.

Günstig = Schlecht stimmt einfach nicht.

Und ob ich mir eine Rolle um 50,- kaufe oder fast 3 Stück um den Preis - spielt eine große Rolle.


----------



## de_kochi (12. März 2014)

*AW: Angelutensilien von LIDL*

Ich werde mal bei den Zubehörsets von Norma und Lidl zuschlagen. Letzteres in Version Zander/Hecht. Hat da wer Kontraerfahrungen gemacht? Bei dem Preis...
Da ich eh von vorn anfange, mit meinem Material ^^

Sollte ich, bzgl. Norma heute schon lostingeln? Ich würde morgen, hab aber keinen Batz, dass alles schon vergriffen ist...


Grüße


----------



## Fattony (12. März 2014)

*AW: Angelutensilien von LIDL*

Bei mir war Heute zu Mittag noch alles da. In großen Mengen.

Bin aber in Österreich/Salzburg gewesen


----------



## Opferkind (12. März 2014)

*AW: Angelutensilien von LIDL*

kann man heute schon kaufen?
online steht ja erst ab 13.03 im markt erhältlich


----------



## Vanner (12. März 2014)

*AW: Angelutensilien von LIDL*

Bei Norma gibt es das Angelzeug seit heute, ab morgen dann beim Lidl.


----------



## Opferkind (12. März 2014)

*AW: Angelutensilien von LIDL*



Vanner schrieb:


> Bei Norma gibt es das Angelzeug seit heute, ab morgen dann beim Lidl.



ah okay, norma hatt ich überlesen.
dann morgen um 8 mal direkt zu LIDL düsen^^


----------



## Florossos (12. März 2014)

*AW: Angelutensilien von LIDL*

Ich habe bei Norma diese Dinge gekauft:
Räucherofen
Filetiermesser
Kescher
Anglerweste(fällt etwas groß aus,geht aber noch)
Anglerhose (passt perfekt, obwohl selbe Größe, wie die Weste)
Anglercap (sitzt auch gut und trägt sich angenehm)

...morgen geht es dann bei Lidl weiter!


----------



## donak (12. März 2014)

*AW: Angelutensilien von LIDL*

Möchte mal was zu den Nörglern sagen, also wenn von den Lidl Dinger was kaputt gehen sollte, innerhalb der Gewährleistung, gibt es direkt das Geld wieder, da wird nichts eingeschickt. Nicht alles was günstig ist ist auch gleich billig/schrott.


----------



## all (12. März 2014)

*AW: Angelutensilien von LIDL*

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit den Schnursets vom Lidl. Taugen die was oder sollte man sich die lieber aus einem Angelladen holen?


----------



## Storm (12. März 2014)

*AW: Angelutensilien von LIDL*

Ich habe mir eben den 3-Bein Rutenhalter bei Norma geholt. Zum Glück noch rechtzeitig. Es gab nur 2 und der 2. wurde kurz danach von einem Mann genommen. Alle andere Sachen hatten mir irgendwie nicht gefallen. 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## dosenelch (12. März 2014)

*AW: Angelutensilien von LIDL*

Die Meinungen bezüglich der Rollen gehen ja ganz schön auseinander. Vielleicht kommt es auch darauf an, was man für knapp 17 € erwartet, wie oft und für welchen Zweck man sie einsetzt.


----------



## davidbj1979 (12. März 2014)

*AW: Angelutensilien von LIDL*



all schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit den Schnursets vom Lidl. Taugen die was oder sollte man sich die lieber aus einem Angelladen holen?



abgesehen davon das ich ausser bei Posenmontagen nur noch geflochtene Schnüre verwende , sollte man sich vor Augen halten das die Schnur die einzige Verbindung zwischen Fisch und Angler ist was nützt die beste rolle oder der beste Wirbel wenn die Schnur nichts Taugt , da sollte man lieber auf schnüre setzen denen man vertraut und mit dem man die besten Erfahrungen gemacht hat den jede Schnur verlangt nach bestimmten knoten den nicht jeder knoten hält an jeder Schnur gleich viel auch die Dehnung ist immer eine andere.
 Wenn die Discount Schnur dann nehme ich diese nur als Unterschnur für geflochtene Schnüre.
 Aber für alles andere gibt es für mich keine Kompromisse ich möchte beim Drill eines eventuellem Traumfisches mir keinen Gedanken über die Schnur machen, sondern mich voll und ganz auf dem Drill konzentrieren.

 |wavey: kleiner tipp Power Pro von Shimano oder Spider Wire bekommst du nicht kaputt und du kannst Jahre damit fischen. und die Kosten auch nicht die WELT.


----------



## Torsk_SH (12. März 2014)

*AW: Angelutensilien von LIDL*



Opferkind schrieb:


> ah okay, norma hatt ich überlesen.
> dann morgen um 8 mal direkt zu LIDL düsen^^



Oder Mut zur Lücke und warten bis die Sachen billiger raus gehauen werden, hier kann man das Meiste ein paar Tage später reduziert kaufen weil die Nachfrage fehlt.

Ach ja die Monoschnur hatte ich mal aus Verlegenheit auf eine Schlepprute gespult. Sie macht das was sie soll auch bei gemeiner Trollingbelastung.


----------



## Kaka (12. März 2014)

*AW: Angelutensilien von LIDL*

Habe mir mal die normale Anglerhose bei norma geholt. Sitzt perfekt und sieht gut verarbeitet aus. Mal sehen ob sie stabil ist und nach paar mal angeln noch den gleichen Eindruck macht. Aber für 15 € ist ja nix kaputt.


----------



## olli783 (12. März 2014)

*AW: Angelutensilien von LIDL*

Ich hab auch heute den Rutenhalter bei norma gekauft. Beim auspacken kamen mir schon Einzelteile von denTeleskopklemmen entgegen.

Der wird morgen umgetauscht.


----------



## Storm (12. März 2014)

*AW: Angelutensilien von LIDL*



olli783 schrieb:


> Ich hab auch heute den Rutenhalter bei norma gekauft. Beim auspacken kamen mir schon Einzelteile von denTeleskopklemmen entgegen.
> 
> Der wird morgen umgetauscht.



Bei dir etwa auch?  Bei meinem habe ich erst später zu Hause fest gestellt, dass ein Metallstift zu locker saß. Ich dachte zuerst, dass auch ein Plastikteil bei der Klemme fehlen würde, zum Glück war es nicht der Fall. Aber solche Kleinigkeit kann man eher schnell beseitigen. Ansonsten war alles ok. Nur halt bei einer Klemme. 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fattony (12. März 2014)

*AW: Angelutensilien von LIDL*







Die Knicklichter, grad angemacht.. Nächstes Foto in ca. 1 1/2 -2h

Lg


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## olli783 (12. März 2014)

*AW: Angelutensilien von LIDL*

Meine Frau hat eingekauft. Ich hab sie eben] Ausgepackt und da kamen mir 2 metallstifte entgegen. Ohne jegliche Belastung...... Die kann norma wiederhaben.


----------



## Fattony (12. März 2014)

*AW: Angelutensilien von LIDL*

Redet ihr vom 3-Bein oder vom Bissanzeiger? 

lg


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Storm (12. März 2014)

*AW: Angelutensilien von LIDL*

3 Bein

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fattony (12. März 2014)

*AW: Angelutensilien von LIDL*

Alles Klar, das ließ ich Heute liegen..

Btw. Finde die Norma Rollen vom Design (Holzknauf) schöner als die vom Lidl.. 
Habe auch gesehen das man die Lidl Tasche von oben aufmacht.. Bei der Norma besser gelöst..


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fattony (12. März 2014)

*AW: Angelutensilien von LIDL*






Ein grüner aus dem Rennen.



Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Pippa (12. März 2014)

*AW: Angelutensilien von LIDL*



olli783 schrieb:


> Meine Frau hat eingekauft. Ich hab sie eben] Ausgepackt und da kamen mir 2 metallstifte entgegen. Ohne jegliche Belastung...... Die kann norma wiederhaben.



Da hat der Piercer offensichtlich geschlampt #d
Aber ob Norma sie zurücknimmt? #c
Was hat sie denn gekostet?


----------



## Storm (12. März 2014)

*AW: Angelutensilien von LIDL*

3 Beiner kostete 9,99€. Aber man kann die Metallstifte eigentlich mit dem Kleber fixieren. 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fattony (13. März 2014)

*AW: Angelutensilien von LIDL*







Nach über 7 Stunden


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## BERND2000 (13. März 2014)

*AW: Angelutensilien von LIDL*



Fattony schrieb:


> Nach über 7 Stunden
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


 
 So leuchten Pulver Knicklichter, noch nach Tagen.
 Die schon frühen Ausfälle und Leuchtminderung, machen sie eben zu Partyschmuck.


 DANKE für den Versuch, er zeigt das was ich meinte und auch früher schon beobachtete. 

 @zokker
 Auch wenn Du meinst das ich so mehr für andere lasse., 
 ist Aalfischen in solchen verkrauteten Fachbereichen mit Pose, eher mein Steckenpferd.
 Meist auch recht erfolgreich..., trotz heller Knicklichter.

 Aber selbst die Hellen sieht man gar nicht so oft, wenn es den gut läuft.


----------



## Fattony (13. März 2014)

*AW: Angelutensilien von LIDL*

Kein Problem, 

hat man schön den Unterschied gemerkt - schade das ich kein Markenknicklicht da hatte zum Vergleich :c

Finde trotzdem das das P/L passt. @3,99 für 50 Knicklichter ist schon einmal eine Ansage.

(Immer 2 STK pro Packung)

Gruß

#h


----------



## wobbler68 (13. März 2014)

*AW: Angelutensilien von LIDL*

Hallo

@Fattony
Vor allem ,wenn Mann , abends etwas länger fischen fischen will.
Da reichen die, für 2-4 Std. vollkommen aus.


----------



## joedreck (13. März 2014)

*AW: Angelutensilien von LIDL*

ich hab mir erstmal zwei vorfach-sets bei Lidl gekauft. Haken sehen erstmal scharf und relativ gut gebunden aus. Bin mal gespannt wie sie sich verhalten wenn mal n Karpfen einsteigt.


----------



## vermesser (13. März 2014)

*AW: Angelutensilien von LIDL*

Gibts das Zeug nicht in jeder Filiale?? Meine Freundin sollte mir grade so eine Tasche mitbringen und in den beiden Filialen wo sie war, gibts kein Angelzeug...


----------



## Fattony (13. März 2014)

*AW: Angelutensilien von LIDL*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Was gibt es an "meiner Erfahrung" misszuverstehen? #d



Hast du die Rollen irgendwann einmal besessen?

Ich hätte das baugleiche Modell von Sänger 5 Jahre lang. Super für den Anfang und hielt einen 15 Pfünder. 

Genau so wie die Knicklichter haben auch die Rollen ihre Berechtigung. Für €16,99 macht man mMn nichts falsch.

Es kommt doch immer auf das Anwendungsgebiet an. Aber hier einfach von "Müll" zu sprechen ist falsch.

Und bevor hier wieder ein Kleinkrieg ausbricht über billig/teuer gut/schlecht:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=123613&highlight=LIDL


Der Thread vom Vorjahr. Da steht schon alles drinnen ;-)


----------



## catchandfun (13. März 2014)

*AW: Angelutensilien von LIDL*



vermesser schrieb:


> Gibts das Zeug nicht in jeder Filiale?? Meine Freundin sollte mir grade so eine Tasche mitbringen und in den beiden Filialen wo sie war, gibts kein Angelzeug...



Einige Sachen gibt es nur Online. |rolleyes


----------



## catchandfun (13. März 2014)

*AW: Angelutensilien von LIDL*

http://www.lidl.de/de/Lust-auf-Angeln-1


http://www.lidl.de/de/Angeln


----------



## Fattony (13. März 2014)

*AW: Angelutensilien von LIDL*



catchandfun schrieb:


> Einige Sachen gibt es nur Online. |rolleyes



Die Tasche um 24,99 gibt es im Geschäft #6


----------



## vermesser (13. März 2014)

*AW: Angelutensilien von LIDL*

Nicht in jedem offensichtlich! In zwei Rostocker Filialen nicht  .


----------



## catchandfun (13. März 2014)

*AW: Angelutensilien von LIDL*

echt? Bei uns nicht. Auf der Seite steht auch , nur Online. egal ich brauch keine |wavey:


----------



## Fattony (13. März 2014)

*AW: Angelutensilien von LIDL*

Das war bis jetzt im Ö-Land so, vllt ist es bei euch anders? |kopfkrat


----------



## Spinner_X (13. März 2014)

*AW: Angelutensilien von LIDL*

Moin, hat schon jemand von Euch die kürzere der beiden Spinnruten (ich glaub, 2,10 m) in der Hand gehabt? Wie ist die Aktion. Ich würde sie fürs Forellenangeln im Bach für meinen kleinen Bruder kaufen. Wenn die Aktion zu schwach ist, aber eher nicht.
Spinner_X


----------



## Haesel (13. März 2014)

*AW: Angelutensilien von LIDL*

Kaufe dir lieber die Cormoran I Cor Four incl. Wobbler in der Bucht bis 17,- neu. Tolle Rute für wenig Geld. Versch. Wurfgewichte, ich habe mir noch eine dabei geholt 3-10g Wurfgewicht. Sehr gute Aktion für das Geld....


----------



## paulmeyers (13. März 2014)

*AW: Angelutensilien von LIDL*

In der Bremer Innenstadt war schon bis auf die Angeln, Rollen und die Hakensets alles vergriffen. Mich hätte das Blei Set interessiert, der Rest ist eh Schrott  Tasche gibts nur online. Rest ist uninteressant da definitv minderwertig.
Ach den teig gabs noch, der ist glaub ich gut.


----------



## Spinner_X (13. März 2014)

*AW: Angelutensilien von LIDL*

@Haesel
Danke für den Tipp!
Schon bestellt!


----------



## Haesel (13. März 2014)

*AW: Angelutensilien von LIDL*

Die ist auch klasse, ne günstige Rolle drauf wie die DAM Quick Shadow 530 FD bei Askari für 20,99 oder Daiwa Crossfire 2500A für 12.99 . Für ein Kind kann man da einfach nix falsch machen und definitiv besser als die Produkte aus dem Discounter.


----------



## perchx (13. März 2014)

*AW: Angelutensilien von LIDL*

Einige Sachen gibts nur Online! (Steht etwas kleiner unter dem Preis) http://www.lidl.de/de/Strecke-machen-ab-13-03#head2
 War wirklich schon viel vergriffen. Eine Freilaufrolle habe ich mal geholt zum testen


----------



## paulmeyers (13. März 2014)

*AW: Angelutensilien von LIDL*

bei lidl.de steht das es die nur online gibt. Ebenso wie Hose und  Kescher, wüsste nicht das es nun auch nen spezielles Internetangebot gibt (wie auch). Von daher wirds wohl einheitlich sein ohne die genannten sachen.


----------



## UrbanFishing (13. März 2014)

*AW: Angelutensilien von LIDL*

Hallo Leute,
Ich habe mir heute auch den Dreibein Rutenhalter bei Norma gekauft...auch bei mir hat sich beim ersten aufbau ein Stift aus der klemme verabschiedet. Ich hab darauf alle Stifte durch M4 schrauben ersetzt und mit zwei Muttern gekontert... Hält Bombenfest!!


----------



## olli783 (13. März 2014)

*AW: Angelutensilien von LIDL*

Mein Dreibein hat Norma ohne Fragen zurückgenommen.


----------



## Mainangler1 (13. März 2014)

*AW: Angelutensilien von LIDL*

hallo an alle.
Am Anfang war ich auch skeptisch ob das Zubehör usw was her macht und muss sagen bin angenehm überrascht.
Angle seit einigen Jahren mit Freilaufrollen von Norma und Lidl und bin zufrieden.
Die Angelschnüre sind jetzt net unbedingt die besten aber preis/leistung stimmt die schnüre die ich einst als hauptschnur hatte und nach 2 jahren gewechselt hab kann ich durchaus noch für vorfächer nehmen.

Die Bindequalität der haken und die haken selber lassen stellenweise weng zu wünschen übrig aber hatte bisher noch keinen fisch verloren. 
Beim ein oder anderen hänger hat sich der haken verbogen od. ist abgebrochen oder die wicklung am schenkel gab nach.
aber wie gesagt wenn ich den preis anschaue und was man dafür bekommt ist es in ordnung.
Gruss Domi


----------



## dosenelch (13. März 2014)

*AW: Angelutensilien von LIDL*

Der Teig von "Uncle Josh" scheint noch nicht sehr verbreitet zu sein. Jedenfalls habe ich ihn im Fachhandel noch nirgendwo gesehen. Mal sehen, ob der den Berkley PB schlagen kann.


----------



## 42er barsch (14. März 2014)

*AW: Angelutensilien von LIDL*

hi.

war heute dann auch bei unserem lidl.

wollte eig. noch zwei taschen, zwei der kescher und zwei freilaufrollen 50er grösse.

bekommen habe ich nur die beiden rollen.

die anderen sachen gibts scheinbar doch nur online.

die freilaufrollen werden morgen an zwei meiner grundruten montiert und haben in küerze dann ihren ersten einsatz auf aal.

sollte dann auch noch einer beissen, werden die schon zeigen ob sie was sind.
ist bei uns am rheistrom nämlich keine zimperliche angelei auf die schleicher.

da heisst es " biss,anhieb,raus!!  und das am besten alles auf einmal.

da kann es dann auch schon einmal passieren das ein 50er brassen wie ne frisby scheibe übers wasser donnert wenn sie sich am, für schlangen bestimmten, wurm vergreift

entweder die rollen machen mit oder sie lassen es bleiben.


----------



## phirania (14. März 2014)

*AW: Angelutensilien von LIDL*

Hab mir auch 2 Rollen gegönnt mal schauen ob die taugen.
Von der Verarbeitung her machen die keinen schlechten Eindruck.
Sollen fürs Forellenangeln genügen die 30 ziger...


----------



## GandRalf (14. März 2014)

*AW: Angelutensilien von LIDL*

Hier mal ein paar Einblicke in die 5000er.

Habe ich vor 2 Jahren gekauft.
Tut z.Zt. an meiner Stellfischrute Dienst mit durchaus ordentlichen Wurfgewichten.



























Die Schnurverlegung könnte besser sein.

Auch ist es schon einmal passiert, dass sich einige Windungen Schnur selbsttätig von der Rolle gewunden haben. (relativ steife 40er).


----------



## Franky (14. März 2014)

*AW: Angelutensilien von LIDL*

Ich habe mir gestern 2 der Pieper gekauft, die Norma noch hatte. Fürn Zehner inkl. Stock sind die nicht schlecht. 3 Empfindlichkeitsstufen, 5 Laustärke und Frequenzen - sorry, aber bei dem Preis kann man nix falsch machen! :q


----------



## DwarF (14. März 2014)

*AW: Angelutensilien von LIDL*

Zuletzt hab ich so einen rotor mit dieser innenliegenden verzahnung vor gut 10 jahren an einer äusserst günstigen zebco rolle gesehen. Dient als ersatz für die unendliche rücklaufsperre. D.h. es gibt immer wieder schläge aufs getriebe. Beim grund- oder posenangeln wahrscheinlich nicht tragisch.


----------



## GreyShade (14. März 2014)

*AW: Angelutensilien von LIDL*

Guden!

Ich hab die 3000er Freilaufrolle vom Norma vom letzten Jahr und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Erfüllt voll und ganz ihren Zweck und macht bis jetzt noch keine Mucken.

Die Dreibeine hab ich auch vom letzten Jahr und abgesehen vom durch das geringe Eigengewicht bedingte "schlechte Stehen" gibts daran aber auch nix auszusetzen. Aber dafür gbts ja unten nan Haken dran, in den man nen Beutel mit Steinen etc einhängen kann...

Greetz, 
 Grey


----------



## FaXe7 (16. März 2014)

*AW: Angelutensilien von LIDL*

Heute ist meine Tasche vom Lidl gekommen und sie macht einen sehr soliden Eindruck . Kann an ihr bis auf eine Kleinigkeit nichts bemängeln. Ich hatte auch die Tasche vom Norma in der Hand & dort hat mir die vordere Klappe besser gefallen. Das Material finde ich aber von der lidl Tasche besser, hat sich nicht so dünn angefühlt .


----------



## 42er barsch (16. März 2014)

*AW: Angelutensilien von LIDL*

@faxe7

hast du online bestellt?

wenn ja, welche tasche hast du bekommen, die grüne mit mit der öffnung oben oder die beige mit der öffnung vorne?


----------



## FaXe7 (23. März 2014)

*AW: Angelutensilien von LIDL*



42er barsch schrieb:


> @faxe7
> 
> hast du online bestellt?
> 
> wenn ja, welche tasche hast du bekommen, die grüne mit mit der öffnung oben oder die beige mit der öffnung vorne?




Entschuldigung Barsch, ich habe die bekommen, welche oben geöffnet wird !


----------



## Ichamel (6. April 2014)

*AW: Angelutensilien von LIDL*

Feedback Trout Bait 2014: Klebrigler, weicher Mist der kaum drauf zu bekommen, dafür aber sofort wieder ab ist!


----------

